# Fat women's 'bad' bits.



## Emma (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like to open this post by saying that as well as being a fat woman I am also an appreciator of big women, so I hope I am welcome to post in here . 

So well seasoned FA will realise that fat womens bodies are very different to thin women. There are stretch marks, dark skin, and a wealth of other things that plague fatter women. Even problems such as shaving can be a huge issue to a ssbbw. Especially of the urm lower area, which as the fashion at the moment is to have clear of hair

How do people feel about the imperfections that obesity brings. Is it a bonus? Is it something that just comes with the territory or what? 

Please open up - I don't think this has been discussed before. x


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are very good questions, and it's certainly a valid issue. 

I recall that I was very curious about all this when I was a young FA. I wondered whether, and how, all the "imperfections" would come into play either in a positive or negative way. I already knew that most women considered stretch marks and cellulite a bad thing, and they dreaded the effect of gravity on fat body parts. 

I had my own answer when I had one of those "sprung" moments that's the subject of another recent thread when, unexpectedly, I came face-to-face with one of those early fat magazines with a very fat model that exhibited all of those "imperfections." I had such a strong positive reaction that I wondered for the first (but certainly not last) time how I could find exciting and attractive what a lot of fat women probably dread.

I later found that I am indeed a FA who loves the whole package, "flaws" and "imperfections" and all. To me, it's part of the fat mystique, and more a bonus than something that just comes with the territory. Why that is I have no idea. But it is, and it's just one of the many things I am lucky enough to see beauty in.


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 18, 2012)

I was going to say something that to me might seem a bit stupid, but from as early as I remember I felt it was my "responsibility as an FA" to love everything extra that comes with loving a BBW.

If that does sound stupid lol then read what Webmaster wrote, he said it better.


Webmaster said:


> I later found that I am indeed a FA who loves the whole package, "flaws" and "imperfections" and all. To me, it's part of the fat mystique, and more a bonus that something that just comes with the territory. Why that is I have no idea. But it is, and it's just one of the many things I am lucky enough to see beauty in.


----------



## musicman (Apr 19, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> How do people feel about the imperfections that obesity brings. Is it a bonus? Is it something that just comes with the territory or what?



To me, these characteristics (I can't call them "imperfections") make each fat woman's body more interesting. Just like the unique distribution of fat on her body, they make her a true individual that is different from all other women. These things also make her more real, as opposed to the supposedly "ideal" airbrushed thin women, whose bodies all look alike to me. They tell the story of how her body has interacted with forces in the real world, such as gravity. They reveal that she is an actual human being, who has lived a life that no other person has experienced in exactly the same way. A fat woman without these things would be merely an uninteresting cartoon.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Apr 19, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> How do people feel about the imperfections that obesity brings. Is it a bonus? Is it something that just comes with the territory or what?
> 
> Please open up - I don't think this has been discussed before. x



I can only speak for myself, but I never considered any of the "imperfections" mentioned as such, they always struck me as "enhancements", things that made her even more "unique". 

When I fell in love with my wife, she would not have been considered a SSBBW, but was a somewhat blossomed BBW. Over the years her body changed, (so did mine for that matter) she gained weight, and with that comes changes in weight distribution. 

She did grow in her belly and bottom, but her body distributed her weight incredibly well. In the course of her gain, she acquired stretch marks, dimpling, folds, wrinkles and the aptly described "dark skin" in places. Perhaps it was since we were already married, but I found all of these new "changes" to be wonderful. There were some issues such as a rash she sometimes got beneath her belly apron, but proper after bath drying, powders and a salve I mixed up for her took care of that. 

Still I can only speak for myself when I say these "imperfections" were part of the woman I loved, and while one or two might have stood out to me initially, they were a part of her. . And in the quiet time of the evening she allowed me to explore her wondrous body. I was able to touch and caress her entirety. . what a joy that was. . 

To some they may be "imperfections", yet they are additional parts of the whole person you care for. . Enjoy them, take joy in her, and return it in kind. . Life is so much better shared. .


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think 'bad bits' are exclusive to fat women.

I don't know one person that is withough flaws of some sort.


----------



## Tina (Apr 19, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think 'bad bits' are exclusive to fat women.
> 
> I don't know one person that is withough flaws of some sort.



Exactly. Too often it's those who dislike their own fat bodies and pick apart the things that make their bodies different from thin women's' bods, who think that those couldn't be the things that make them beautiful to those who love big bodies. 

This is an unfortunate focus, IMO.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2012)

Good thread, Em. I'm enjoying the read and impressions shared. Even if they aren't all positive, it's interesting to see real talk about things A LOT of people worry over.


----------



## Orso (Apr 19, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> ....How do people feel about the imperfections that obesity brings. Is it a bonus? Is it something that just comes with the territory or what?....





Webmaster said:


> ... I am indeed a FA who loves the whole package, "flaws" and "imperfections" and all. To me, it's part of the fat mystique, and more a bonus than something that just comes with the territory....



Good question and good answer, I do agree with that. Also for me those 'imperfections' are not only part of the territory, but essential qualities of a type of female (and _feminine_!) body I just love, they are a kind of trademark.

When one looks at a beautiful mimosa in bloom one does not think that if only the flowers were a different shade of yellow the tree would have looked better. Tree and flowers are in harmony, and so are a round, soft body and its 'flaws and imperfections'. They are more than a bonus, they are part of the charm of a BBW.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know what a "bad" bit is. But that's in part because I don't believe in anyone ELSES ideas of "perfection" mean anything. Taste is and always HAS been subjective. And so I choose to make such views from the only pov that matters to me: my own.

I'm deeply and madly in love with a woman and in MY opinion every single inch of her is frickin' perfect because every inch of her is what makes her HER. We all have parts of our own bodies we've been taught my friends, family or society to hate for usually arbitrary reasons. But it's those things that have shaped us all to be the people we all are right in this moment. Every "bad" bit we've been taught to hate are "bits" that can also be the parts of us we can learn to love BECAUSE they make us distinct and ourselves. And that makes us more powerful then anyone can tear down.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 20, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think 'bad bits' are exclusive to fat women.
> 
> I don't know one person that is withough flaws of some sort.



We're human; perfection is impossible. Everyone has something that's "imperfect". You either learn to appreciate or overlook it, or you doom yourself to eternal disappointment.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> We're human; perfection is impossible. Everyone has something that's "imperfect". You either learn to appreciate or overlook it, or you doom yourself to eternal disappointment.


 

Exactly. There's always room for improvement of course, but the goal should never be 'perfection'.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Yss without a doubt there are many struggles with imperfections especially on a bigger body but you have to take the package as it is, i wouldn't want someone to love me because of lets say stretch marks or not love me because of them... but no ones perfect some people have big feet or nose or crazy hair or no hair etc... its things that are a part of us but it doesn't define us... being bigger can have its issues but everyone has issues its just to deal with them as they occur


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2012)

All my 'bits' are good, some even great-even the ones others would deem bad--like scars, bumps, hyperpigmentation and stretch marks because they're proof that I'm alive and also survived some pretty horrendous injuries and illness. They're all part of a strong body and even stronger person inside. 

Do I get anxious thinking about the next man who sees them 'up close and personal'? For a moment, yes. Then I realize that they're attached to wonderful me. Not to mention a lot of these parts of me have awesome/amazing/gory stories connected with them (fun to tell in macabre sort of way), so I'm really fine. AND no man alive has a flawless body and to expect me to have one is delusional.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 20, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> We're human; perfection is impossible.



We're human; therefore we sometimes fail to see the perfection that is all around us.



CastingPearls said:


> All my 'bits' are good, some even great-even the ones others would deem bad--like scars, bumps, hyperpigmentation and stretch marks because they're proof that I'm alive and also survived some pretty horrendous injuries and illness. They're all part of a strong body and even stronger person inside.



This.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 20, 2012)

On the contrary, I think we often see the perfection all around us, and when we are lucky, can appreciate it for what it is. My own belief is that perfection is a quality of that which serves a purpose, whether specific or general, such as an unpolluted ecology, art or natural sciences, and does that job flawlessly; these are things that contribute to our growth and well being when used responsibly. We, as human beings are not perfect; we are simply the beneficiaries of perfection, so perfection is not required of us. We change, we grow, we learn, we give to each other; _that_ is what is required of us. 

These bodily 'imperfections' are often benign in nature, causing little effect on people other than to cause worry. Other times they cause powerful reactions, such as a passionate embrace with a BBW; she may be concerned about her belly getting in the way, and he's worried about her reaction to his boner getting in the way. The human body is a work of art, and not all of it is happy stories, sweetness and light; if a certain physical trait is a major problem for someone they need to resolve it or deal with it, ideally without hurting the other person.


----------



## fiddypence (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the great things about BBWs is that they are all different. If you take a rail thin, milan runway type, then they pretty much all look the same. When you add the "imperfection" of fat things start to get interesting. It's pretty restrictive when everyone woman has to have a flat stomach, impossible breasts (almost necessarily fake) and no cellulite on their thighs. I guess I love individuality.

I'm not going to say that I necessarily find stretch marks, cellulite, or body hair attractive, but they certainly can be features of an attractive woman AND they can contribute to that women's "type" or "mode" of beauty. Her aesthetic if you will.

For an example not specific to fat people, consider freckles. They are blemishes, yes? But a freckly woman can be attractive. 

Having said all of this, I do know what you mean and when I was younger I would have considered these things a "necessary evil". But I think that's because I was surrounded by images of "perfect people" either due to airbrushing, excessive makeup or ridiculous proportion disney princesses. I think that this environment leads to a fear of what a real naked women's body looked like. Now that I have seen naked women for myself  I've found that "imperfections" never bother me at all.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 20, 2012)

Fish said:


> I don't know what a "bad" bit is. But that's in part because I don't believe in anyone ELSES ideas of "perfection" mean anything. Taste is and always HAS been subjective. And so I choose to make such views from the only pov that matters to me: my own.
> 
> I'm deeply and madly in love with a woman and in MY opinion every single inch of her is frickin' perfect because every inch of her is what makes her HER. We all have parts of our own bodies we've been taught my friends, family or society to hate for usually arbitrary reasons. But it's those things that have shaped us all to be the people we all are right in this moment. Every "bad" bit we've been taught to hate are "bits" that can also be the parts of us we can learn to love BECAUSE they make us distinct and ourselves. And that makes us more powerful then anyone can tear down.



thank you for this!


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

The politically correct answers are all good and well, but I do not believe that was what CurvyEm was looking for.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> The politically correct answers are all good and well, but I do not believe that was what CurvyEm was looking for.



You answered how you felt, I answered how I felt, as did many others. And while I have no idea who, specifically, you were referring to, but since your statement was directed broadly, I feel justified in following it up.

Why devalue someone's thoughts by dismissing them with the often derisive label, "politically correct"? An honest question was asked and many posters responded honestly, expressing their feelings on the question as they saw fit.

My thoughts now, as they were when I posted, are that there are no such things as "bad bits". Only elements of ourselves we view one way or another and choose to accept as "bad" or good depending on our own feelings.

I for one, see no bad bits on the woman I love. If that's "politically correct", then so be it.


----------



## BBWHearts (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with webmaster! Some of that stuff gross to look at.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2012)

I personally see no issue with these "imperfections". I love all parts of a BBW. I see it as all a part of one's natural beauty.


----------



## penguin (Apr 21, 2012)

BBWHearts said:


> I agree with webmaster! Some of that stuff gross to look at.



What's gross?

What are the bad bits we're talking about? Cellulite and stretch marks? Chafing and sweating? I like the former on me, but not the latter.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 21, 2012)

I always wondered what men really thought about a BBW/SSBBW having a larger/fatter mons pubis. I wondered for a long time if mine was abnormal, because you get used to seeing the thinner, flatter mons of other women as displayed in pictures and movies and such.

I can now say that I love mine as is, and it is normal and beautiful.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 21, 2012)

In this age of 'medical spas', skin perfecting lotions, and photo manipulations, I think the bar has been raised on both sexes regardless of weight or age on looking 'flawless'. What was once considered natural is now deemed as uncouth to display...in certain social situations.


----------



## Subvert (Apr 21, 2012)

good thread ! gonna try to be as honest and respectful as possible. 

there is a few things in a SSBBW/BBW that i dont find so hot,ill come to that in a sec .

To explain with words those feeling and sensation that are unique to every single persons , i have to start with what i like . 

i found out that for me its pretty much all about proportion and texture .
No matter how tall or how fat . ex: 4"7 280 lbs , or 6 and 600 lbs , if both well proportioned ( i mean by this , some legs , butt and arms some belly etc round and fat all over ... ) , i will be almost equally attracted . 

now for the "bad" bits . few things that can come in the way of proportion and texture for example , Lymphoma is one of my biggest Nemesis , in sever case , it really can transform some one shape and proportion to some extreme level , let see for example , a ssbbw with the right leg 4 times bigger that the left one , that some how can bother me .
i am not sure about the medical therm of this next one but i saw rolls of skin that can dry and turn black , crack , and almost feel like leather . i dont "like" the change of texture .

i dont mind scares , or stretch march , little hair , or sweat , zit ,etc 
i am ok with red mark or what ever color they can be , as long they dont mess too much is the over all texture .

but i also believe that if i develop strong feeling for some one, none of this will matter that much , i believe love can take over any imperfection .


----------



## Azrael (Apr 21, 2012)

I would have thought we'd been over this before....

It goes back to the saying, "Different Strokes for different Folks."

Different individuals have preferences for different things, this includes the "bad bits".

Because of this,there isn't really such a thing as "bad bits" since there will almost always be a person out there that likes the "bad bits".

Some are fans of cellulite, others double chins, others stetch marks, thunder thighs, pot bellies, etc.

I think you get the point.

What some call "bad bits" are only "bad bits" to certain people.

Hell, to the mainstream fat parts are "bad bits".
And we all know this isn't the case around here.


----------



## BBWHearts (Apr 21, 2012)

I do like it when certain large BBW have beard. Just a few to tickle.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Emma (Apr 21, 2012)

Subvert said:


> now for the "bad" bits . few things that can come in the way of proportion and texture for example , Lymphoma is one of my biggest Nemesis , in severe cases , it really can transform some one shape and proportion to some extreme level , let see for example , a ssbbw with the right leg 4 times bigger that the left one , that some how can bother me .
> i am not sure about the medical therm of this next one but i saw rolls of skin that can dry and turn black , crack , and almost feel like leather . i dont "like" the change of texture .



This is the kind of stuff I wanted to discuss. I am very thankful for your honesty.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2012)

*Have no fear of perfection - you'll never reach it. - Salvador Dali *

As far as BBW definitely a wonderful gift...


----------



## BBWHearts (Apr 22, 2012)

Saoirse said:


>



She is pretty! :smitten:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Apr 23, 2012)

Shosh said:


> I always wondered what men really thought about a BBW/SSBBW having a larger/fatter mons pubis. I wondered for a long time if mine was abnormal, because you get used to seeing the thinner, flatter mons of other women as displayed in pictures and movies and such.
> 
> I can now say that I love mine as is, and it is normal and beautiful.



I had a very similar experience with my breasts. As a fat woman my boobs look very different from the perky ones you see in R-rated movies and for a long a time I thought they were weird and unattractive. After actually seeing what other FAT women's breasts looked like I learned mine were perfectly normal. It can be a confusing experience to see body parts look one way and yours look totally different. But once I realized it was my lack of exposure to different body types, not my breasts, that was the problem I learned to appreciate their beauty. 

I can definitely see even FAs falling prey to such a trap, especially young ones. If all youre exposed to are perky breasts then you probably assume everyone looks that way. Even the web models who are gorgeous but take a lot of time and care to look close perfect in every set can lead to a let-down seeing a real naked non-perfect fat woman. Everyone's body is different and it just takes time and exposure to learn to appreciate all the "imperfections". 

(Although I still do wonder if most male FA's appreciate the saggy-ness of fat women's breasts?)


----------



## bbwbud (Apr 23, 2012)

You know, I think in order to comment on this topic, I'm going to need to conduct much more close-up inspection. Any volunteers willing to further the cause?


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2012)

"According to a new survey, women say they feel more comfortable undressing in front of men than they do undressing in front of other women. They say that women are too judgmental, where, of course, men are just grateful."

Robert DeNiro

I don't know what interview this quote came from, but it's hard to disagree with this. From my vantage point, the aforementioned features (fatter mons pubis, saggy breasts) seem like very desirable things, i.e. generous amounts of tender feminine flesh. Deep cavernous navels, angel wings, soft fat arms and fingers, rolls, extra chins, voluminous saggy boobage, tremendous soft bellies, basketball asscheeks, doublewide hips, tree trunk legs with or without cellulite, soft round faces...these read like a list of things _desired_ by people with FA tendencies. I agree with the notion that media presentation of the human body has raised the bar on both male and female alike to preclude a natural presentation, and that's rather unfortunate; it leaves impressionable people feeling the need to make themselves presentable when naked by an arbitrary standard, which as we can all imagine is hard to do when one's body type is not in vogue.

I honestly can't think of much that would be considered undesirable by an FA, outside of prehaps a catastrophic medical issue, and even that gets overlooked by those who admire the woman as opposed to her fleshy body. Minor dissymmetry is something I find inconsequential, such as one breast being slightly larger than the other. Skin discolorations from chafing, size or color of areolae or nipples, and mild body hair where it is usually found are also of no consequence to this FA, so razors are not needed; any extreme body hair resembling the, uh, individual upthread, might be an issue for me. Is that a man, or a woman with hypertrichosis?


----------



## bigjayne66 (Apr 24, 2012)

penguin said:


> What's gross?
> 
> What are the bad bits we're talking about? Cellulite and stretch marks? Chafing and sweating? I like the former on me, but not the latter.



In most cases you can't have one without the other,so if FAs want to love my fat,they have to put up with the less attractive stuff too


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 24, 2012)

penguin said:


> Cellulite and stretch marks?



That's most certainly _not_ bad bits!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2012)

People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 24, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



Oh that's awesome! And should totally be on a tank top  (to show off those stretch marks)


----------



## penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



I've mentioned elsewhere around here that I now refer to my stretch marks and lumps and bumps as body braille. Something you need to read with your hands to enjoy fully and to learn the whole story


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 28, 2012)

There are no such things as "bad bits" on a woman I am attracted to. On any woman, for that matter. Everyone's vision of beauty if different; we are all flawed. I find the flaws to be perfect imperfections. Am I even making sense?


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 28, 2012)

I LOVE that! Big, deep and soft It's a major turn on!

 Back to your regularly scheduled programming



Shosh said:


> I always wondered what men really thought about a BBW/SSBBW having a larger/fatter mons pubis. I wondered for a long time if mine was abnormal, because you get used to seeing the thinner, flatter mons of other women as displayed in pictures and movies and such.
> 
> I can now say that I love mine as is, and it is normal and beautiful.


----------



## Dromond (May 1, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> The politically correct answers are all good and well, but I do not believe that was what CurvyEm was looking for.



The male population at Dimensions is hardly representative of the male population in general. If we didn't find larger ladies attractive, with all that goes along with being larger ladies, we wouldn't be here. It's not political correctness, it's a strong self selecting positive bias.


----------



## Windigo (May 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



So do I lol I thought it was my idea


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 6, 2012)

I'm neutral about it most of the time. It is most dependent on the person and the specific trait. On occasion I do like stretch marks and cellulite, but not requirements, nor are they things I'm very serious about.


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 7, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



Lol I love that


----------



## Aqua (May 7, 2012)

My god this has been the most inspirational thread I've read in a LONG time! Totally unexpected!!! <3


----------



## Saoirse (May 7, 2012)

OMG I've never been called "beautiful woman" so many times in one night. His hands were EVERYWHERE and he loved every fat, jiggly inch of me.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (May 7, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> OMG I've never been called "beautiful woman" so many times in one night. His hands were EVERYWHERE and he loved every fat, jiggly inch of me.



Isnt' that the most amazing experience EVER????? Just recently had that and it was the lovliest!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Emma (May 7, 2012)

The webmaster was right. I didn't want 'politically correct' answers. I didn't want guys to say 'oh yeah I like the X' when really it was a bit iccy to him I wanted the truth. 

As this thread has gone on I have realised that a fat fetish all emcompases the perceived bad bits.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2012)

Any real body is going to have 'bad bits.' Anyone can have a pimple on their butt, an old scar, stretch marks, skin issues, different body hair than is the style....this is just part of being human.

You don't have to prefer those things, but at the least most people can just look around them, and hopefully they can appreciate that they are part of the overall package. 

But yah, I think for me, anything that is directly related to fat can even turn around to being a good thing in a way, because it reminds me of her fatness, and that is a turn on. So, stretch marks might not do anything for me in and of themselves, and interupt certain otherwise smooth expanses of skin, so perhaps there is a slight negative there. But 
- it is easy to just focus on the good instead of them
- they are part of who she is, so I wouldn't really want them gone anyway, because I like the whole package
- Some of them are from getting fatter over the years, some are from pregnancy, and those were both pretty sexy to me, so it takes just an easy mental jump to go from "what is that bump?" to "oh yah, that is because she's gained weight or because she carried our child, man I'm so lucky and she is so awesome!"

Which really gets me to feeling: they aren't really "bad bits." The only way I could see them as being bad is if they somehow stopped her from enjoying life.

ETA: Sorry if this sounds PC, but if you've read any of my posts, you know that this is pretty much the way my mind works  )


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Nov 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



Well, some of us on here call them Beauty Marks


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Nov 11, 2012)

To me they are not "bad bits" at all. I prefer and am hugely turned on by any change in a woman's body that shows evidence of her love of food and demonstrated ability to fulfill her desires. Those "bad bits" also represent to me how much a woman loves to over-indulge herself, which is a huge turn on. I also believe there are some women who would rather the "bad bits" go away, but I think they ultimately know it goes with the territory when you love to eat. However, to the woman, she can see them as "bad bits" and it's my job to turn her thinking around when she sees and feels that I truly admire those "bad bits" and little by little, gradually over time, she realizes they are not so bad anymore In fact, the best is when she is able to flaunt for me parts of her she was once ashamed of and is now proud to show me her new cellulite dimples or new stretch marks, or how much harder it is to shave certain nether regions. It has been my experience that the type of man a woman is with can in large part determine whether a woman is comfortable with her "bad bits."


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Nov 11, 2012)

Very well said, that has been my mission as well over the years to help her to realize that her bad bits aren't bad at all but very endearing and as you said a testimony to her self-indulgence. And to watch a woman go from being shy or having bad thoughts of her body to openly flaunting it because she is secure and knows her man loves every inch and pound and curve of her body and mind is something we should all strive for.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## boaterbabe (Nov 13, 2012)

I think my stretch marks are my beauty marks, and those lovely dimples all over my round boooty and thighs Accentuate the softness and supple fluffy fatness that as I grow...I've grown to love


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 23, 2012)

I usually don't think too much of my imperfections. I developed very early, and had stretch marks for so long that I hardly think of them anymore. Also, my breasts grew in pointing down, so whatever... At this point, other women in my age bracket are just now catching up to where I've been since I was 14... However, I am always looking for ways to improve my body, namely the softness and tone of my skin. I moisturize and exfoliate from the head to toe. I'm thinking of tanning- call me crazy, but I want the even toned body. Anyway, I like my body, and I like it enough to be serene about it, even while trying to maintain and improve it.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Dec 23, 2012)

To Boaterbabe, you have a healthy attitude about yourself that more women, especially the bbws who aren't in the know about Dimensions, are seriously lacking. I wish you could start up a self-esteem class to teach other bbws and/or women in general what you've just said here. Big Beautiful Women have always been sexy & beautiful to me since 1st-2nd grade, but a bbw with your confidence is even sexier.

And You, Miss Lovelocs are a very beautiful woman also, but please don't use a tanning booth/salon to tan, as we don't want to lose you to skin cancer. If you wanna tan right, do it outside at the beach, the poolside or simply in your backyard. As that is the best way to tan naturally. You would also do good to not use any SPF rated sunblock, but rather a good quality tanning oil like Hawaiian Tropics or Coppertone which have been around for decades, so are tried and true. But if those prove to be too pricey, my mom & I when I was growing up used to simply use plain ole baby oil with alittle bit of Iodine drops mixed in, her & I used it for years and both have maintained nice base tans for years, and I'm talking since the 60's now. But this is your choice, just offering my 2 cents from experience. Also if you want a more even skin tone, go to the local library and look at books that talk about foods that heal vs. foods that harm, and they'll go through the whole list of fruits, veggies, grains and more talking about what vitamins & minerals they have and help with skin tone, ache/pimples, which ones have anti-oxidents, which help prevent cancer, so on and so forth. I hope this info helps you.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## furious styles (Dec 23, 2012)

no such thing


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 29, 2012)

furious styles said:


> no such thing


bless you.


----------



## s13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I get more turned on when I discover a ssbbw's imperfections. I love darker chafed skin or the sweat and smell and taste under a big belly or between the thighs


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 2, 2013)

Cellulite, Stretch marks, are not imperfections. You know what's interesting? I actually find my cellulite attractive, it makes me feel very feminine. Women get cellulite, not men, due to the way fat distributes on our bodies. I revel in being a woman. And guys find that little "pouch" also known as a "gunt" very sexy. The female body is beautiful, and so is the male body.


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> People call them stretch marks but I call them tiger stripes. RAWRRRR!!!



So lovely and so nice. Thanks for this expression


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes indeed fat chicks are great, everyone is a beautiful and unique snowflake, etc etc  More in keeping with what the op had in mind, I can think of a few things from the perspective of a man who has been with the same bbw for 10 years or so on a lighter twist. When she comes home from a long day at work and the first thing she does it take her bra off (that is the equivalent to a man taking his pants off when he gets home, it means your in for the evening for those that don't know, lol) and then pounces on you.. moist under boob funkiness, not sexy. Another one, when you have half of a meatball sub and 4 reecies peanutbutter eggs hidden in the back of the fridge for a midnight snack and you go to eat it later and its gone!  The fat chick food radar strikes again! Oh and those nights when she's been asleep and bundled up in blanks for a few hours already and you climb into bed after a hard night of playing world of warcraft and she rolls over to you and you'd swear she was 1000 degrees, yet her feet are still ice cold... 

Its not all pickles and icecreme I tell you what.


----------



## Hamdinger (Mar 13, 2013)

The issue I've run into is with shaving you know what. It's not easy for a big woman to get all the little nooks and crannies. It is a little weird to be "downtown" and find some stray hairs or a whole patch of carpet on an otherwise smooth surface. My fiance's solution was, "if you want it shaved, you shave it." I am more than happy to, and it is kinda fun/hot.


----------

